# Seven year old DDstill bedwetting



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I wonder how frequent is this? My seven and half years old daughter still wets her bed amost nightly. It was getting a little better last year over the summer , then school year started and things got worse again. 

Pediatrician says that at this age is still not uncommon, that her body is not reacting at night as it is supposed. 

Does anyone have similar experience? Do you have any advise?


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Wanda, I wish I had some advice for you. My DD (who is 4) was peeing nightly....she has been dry for the past month but that's because I have cut off liquids an hour before bedtime. I'm sure you have tried that already though.

I have heard parents say this has worked for them: http://www.amazon.com/Wet-Stop3-Bed...=1429103716&sr=8-1&keywords=bed+wetting+alarm

Good luck!!!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Small bladder syndrome. My kids all had it and grew out of it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As annoying as it is, it is still not something to worry about.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

DD oldest was much older. Some family history. Nephew (different family) was 12. Advice? Drink scheduling didn't work. Patience was most effective. Daughter grew out of it 12 or older. Nephew overcame with incentive. BIL still takes medication as adult.
MN


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

WandaJ said:


> I wonder how frequent is this? My seven and half years old daughter still wets her bed amost nightly. It was getting a little better last year over the summer , then school year started and things got worse again.
> 
> Pediatrician says that at this age is still not uncommon, that her body is not reacting at night as it is supposed.
> 
> Does anyone have similar experience? Do you have any advise?


My eight year old is a bed wetter. He had stopped wetting the bed by the time he was four, not sure if it's coincidence or cause, but after my separation is when it started again, and has ever since, except once in awhile he would go for a month long duration of no accidents. During those periods he also sleeps better in general. Nowadays he no longer wears pull ups, and he has an accident about once every two weeks he is with me (his mom and and alternate custody weekly). I suspect it is not completely involuntary, there is an element of control still, and occasionally at night he will pee in unusual places. He has been known to sleepwalk in the past but I have not noticed, if he is sleep-peeing he does his business and goes right back to bed.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Small bladder syndrome (and bed wetting) actually has a genetic link according to studies.

We wake up the youngest before we go to bed too. He is growing out of it now. It is less frequent.

Husband grew out of small bladder syndrome at age 12.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Not a parent, but I read somewhere that waking up at night to pee is a result of a hormone. When kids start to produce that hormone varies. So as frustrating as it is...(and I can only imagine) it's not really her fault nor is it a sign that there is anything wrong.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Vesopresin (ADH) is the hormone you are talking about. It is produced by the kidneys. It is a hormone that is referred to as an ADH hormone or antiduretic hormone. Caffeine causes less of this hormone which is why we excessively urinate when we've had too much coffee (or caffeinated drinks).

Caffeine blocks the production of ADH hormones in the kidneys. Reduction of caffeine can help reduce night time accidents along with fluid intake.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My son wet the bed until he was 11 or 12. The doctor said it's more common then we think and was due to an immature bladder. He said it would stop on its own and it did. 

He's 14 now and it's completely gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My son wet the bet for a long time... well past 7. I think he was 11 or 12. I did occasionally to that age as well.

The doctors told me that there is a hormone that allows humans to hold their pee while asleep. In some children that system does not mature for a long time. It's not a problem....

Well except for the mess it can crate. The solution is to make sure that your child does not have any liquids after about 6pm. Make sure she does to the potty before she gets in bed. She should be wearing pull-up pants (diaper underdies basically) to bed. Cover her mattress in a water proof mattress cover. I always preferred the thick plastic ones with a washable on top of that. And bedding that I easily washed. 

Just have her help you clean her bedding every time she wets the bed. 

Don't make a big deal out of it. Just teach her who to be clean even though she does bed wet.

the worst thing that could happen is to punish her, humiliate her, etc (not suggesting that you do).

If you have other children, do not allow them to tease her.

My son's step siblings thought it was funny to tell his school friends that he peed the bed. It caused my son a lot of pain and humiliation. Kids can be very cruel.

One day your daughter will just stop bed wetting all on her own.. when her system for that one hormone is mature enough.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

No clue if this tip will help or not, but when my kids were younger, especially my son, MILK at bedtime made him pee way more than water or any other beverage. I don't really know why.

I do think this is normal development for some children. I know a grown man who wet the bed until he was 10 or 11. My son was probably 5.5 or 6, but my daughter was younger than 3. All bodies develop differently. 

I'm sure this is hard for your daughter. I hope you're getting some helpful advice here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are bed wetting alarms.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5041l81ney_b

Since the bed wetting issue is usually not the child's fault, I would be very unlikely to use one... it goes off AFTER they wet. What use is it to wake up a child after the deed is done?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I tried it too. It did nothing but wake me up every night. 

In the end I had to let him outgrow it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was a bed wetter - tried the same stuff. Eventually Mom just put a water proof mattress pad on and I learned to get up, get a big bath towel, put it over the wet spot, put on fresh undies/nightgown and go back to sleep without waking anyone. I have an acquaintance who takes it one step further and puts a puppy pee pad down - much quicker clean up.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the input. I've been out of TAM for the last few days, just got back today to find all the advise. 

It does make me feel a little better. I haven't tried the electronic alarm, but by your comments it does sounds that it does not work anyway.
I guess we just have to survive it and keep doing what we've been doing: cut liquids before bedtime, waking her up before going to bed - although this one is tricky - if we do it too early, it won't last until morning anyway, if we do it too late, she is already wet. She wears pull ups again, it was her own choice, but it creates all kinds of diaper rush problems. 

But at least I know we are not alone with that problem


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My Daughter Flat out refused the Pull ups, or even urinary incontinence pads. She did get very good at doing her own laundry, and making the bed. I don't know what to tell you on the rashes. Some of my kids were allergic to Zinc so the ointment we used had to be Zinc free. The allergic reaction to zinc looked like a bad diaper rash.
MN


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My 9 year old stepson still does, and it seems to come and go. He'll go a few weeks without doing it, then it's 5 out of 7 days in a row.

We've cut off liquids ~2 hours before bedtime, and it doesn't matter. He's a ridiculously sound sleeper (like freakishly so) so if he has to pee, he has to pee and he often doesn't get up to do so.

We have a couple of waterproof mattress covers which are great for saving the mattress, but washing sheets, blankets and PJ's sometimes daily is a pain.

FWIW, his father, who is over 40, apparently has small bladder syndrome. My wife says he'd have to go often and without warning sometimes, and driving long distances with him sucked...! Lots of gas station visits and road-side stops. I guess it runs in the family.

He'll grow out of it eventually. He may end up getting up several times a night to pee, but he'll get to the point where he will get up to do so. It's just a matter of "when".


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I think I was in single digit years when I stopped, but I can't remember for sure. One day I just woke up dry, and then it happened more and more until it was consistent.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My daughter was a bed wetter too. I would set my alarm and wake her up in the middle of the night and stumble her into the bathroom. 

Sometimes I would be too late. 

Waterproof mattress pad, clean sheets and nightgown.

She eventually outgrew it at around 9 years old. 

My husband have three siblings who were bed-wetting up until high school. 

Be patient and she should outgrow it. 

I never made my daughter feel bad or guilty about it. I worried about sleepovers as she became older but she was ok after about age 9.

VERY common for children just tiring for moms. 

Hang in there.


----------

